# Endler Breeding info



## Crazycalamari (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi, first time on the forums

Got a quick question: I have owned Endler's livebearers for a long time now and I have began to selectively breed them. In paarticular one male that has a double sword tail and a blue/white upper fin. I have removed the other males and all that remains are females. just wondering, has anyone every attemped to create a strain from one male? many of these are inbred (got them from the same breeder) although some other new DNA (thanks to aquabid) has been added.

I really want to keep this strain alive since it is so beautiful and unique. All the rest of my endlers look like this:http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...4&tx=144&ty=92



a double sword has two orange lines, one on top and one on the bottom.


Thanks in advance. As a side note, anyone know an effective way of getting rid of red cherry shrimp? they are in the same tank as the endlers


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

isolate the females until they no longer drop fry...then return them to the male you want to develop.keep offspring and separate males and females as soon as they are sexable.raise them and pull the ones that look like the father and breed back to the mother and father..raise several successive spawns until they breed true..may take a year or 2 to get there...


----------

